# rod help



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

so I've been fishing a 6'6" ugly stik on my spanish rod and am thinking about getting a new rod. how do you guys feel about the st. croix 6'6" medium power fast action 8-17lb 3/8-3/4 oz. vs. the st. croix tide master 6'6" medium heavy power fast action 10-20lb 1/2-1 1/4 oz. (paired with old school slammer 360 but will be paired with new 2016 slammer 3500 when i can get my hands on it? other suggestions? usually casting gotchas, pompano jigs, etc.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm curious what is wrong with the Ugly Stik? I have several that do quite well. I have not used these St Croix so I can help you with that. Hopefully there is a St Croix fan on here. I can say that some of the rods get good reviews so maybe you should go online at places like Cabela and see what has been written.


----------



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

I've had the rod for about a decade now and all the eyes I personally re wrapped are starting to fade give out again.


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

If I were choosing between the medium and the medium heavy, I'd go with the medium heavy. When you hook a big Spanish or a redfish, the extra power will come in handy. The drawback is that it won't cast the light lures as well.

The St. Croix is much lighter than your Ugly Stick and you'll feel the bites better. I'm in the process of building another St. Croix rod. This will be on an Avid Inshore 7 1/2' heavy action blank. It will be for Spanish, bonito, and small kings, and I'll be slinging 3/4 oz. to 2 oz. jigs with it. I fish off the pier mostly, so I like a little extra power to keep good fish out of the pilings.


----------



## Ruade (Jul 14, 2016)

I use a ugly stik lite pro 6' medium heavy power. I catch pretty much everything with it. Even use it on some of the closer wrecks that are near the beach and catch red snapper and landed many of Spanish and red drum. Even got me a huge string ray with it. I've used a diawa laguna before but it only lasted 2 days before breaking.


----------

